
Apple's new iPads let you switch wireless carriers without changing SIM cards - chris-at
http://www.theverge.com/2014/10/16/6988695/apples-ipad-air-2-lets-you-pick-from-multiple-wireless-carriers-with-one-SIM
======
dlu
Weird that they say Verizon is notably missing. Since Verizon is on CDMA, they
don't have SIM cards anyways. Is it really a surprise that Apple SIM doesn't
work with them?

